# Dunhill - German riding pony, sold to UK for driving



## crabbymare (4 April 2018)

A friend in Germany is looking for a pony she sold a few years ago, who was then sold to UK as a driving pony. If anyone knows him the post is here https://www.facebook.com/SilkeAssenmacher/posts/2383922588501715


----------



## Zero00000 (19 April 2018)

Pony found


----------

